# Favourite Shampoo



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

My favourite has to be Adams blue, but did like the original red shampoo, lovely streak free finish.


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

I really like Megs Gold Class but have just bought some Adams blue to try.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

head and shoulders:buffer::doublesho


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

adams blue shampoo is great with the wash pad and jeff has a group buy going in the adams section on here  i do prefer the scent of autoallure luxallure though
good thing about adams is you can wash in the sun and if dries as your half way through the car it rinses off cleanly


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

car chem is nice especially with how well it performs, imo one of the best value for money shampoos about

I do also like to use OW purify, AA luxeallure & AD banana gloss/purple velvet


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

I still love 50cal tracer gloss shampoo- the smell is amazing  lots of suds and cleans very well, highly recommend


----------



## Dunney (Jul 24, 2017)

Plus 1 for Auto Allure luxallure, the smell is amazing and very impressed with the cleaning power, although planning on buying car chem 1900:1 next which is highly recommended on here!


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

ODK's Jet or OW's Purify are my favourites and CarChem 1900:1 is probably the best value for money shampoo.


----------



## Scott_Paterson (Feb 27, 2012)

Carpro reset for me now.
Only got a bottle about 3 washes ago and think it's excellent 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Scott_Paterson said:


> Carpro reset for me now.
> Only got a bottle about 3 washes ago and think it's excellent
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


good shampoo but its on the expensive side, is your car ceramic coated?


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

My favourite shampoo changes all the time, atm it’s probably M&K Spa!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Adam's car shampoo is the best I have tried. Carchem 1:1900 is a close second.


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Gyeon Bathe
Car Pro Reset

VERY little between these to choose but If i had to id go with Gyeon Bathe.


----------



## Venkman (Apr 22, 2013)

Wolfs white satin for me. The suds transfer to the paint really well, and rinse off easily. Tried CG glossworks recently, nice finish but dried on the panel really quickly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Adams or car chem for me . Adams is the better product . Car chem is the better value . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dax (Dec 9, 2016)

My favorites are CarPro Reset and Mothers California Gold Wash. 

Reset i use 1:800/900 for wax/sealant on the car, when i top up a layer wax i dilute it 1:500/600. And i love the smell of the good 'old' Mothers, it cleans great, streak free and with a lovely finish.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Not used many, Car Chem 1900:1 is great, been very happy with Bilt Hamber Auto Wash and Gyeon Bathe also. But for sheer value as well as being a great shampoo, the Car Chem product gets my vote.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> Adam's car shampoo is the best I have tried. Carchem 1:1900 is a close second.


Am glad you said that about Adams I've just got some on the GB:thumb:


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Venkman said:


> Wolfs white satin for me. The suds transfer to the paint really well, and rinse off easily. Tried CG glossworks recently, nice finish but dried on the panel really quickly!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, Wolf's White Satin is lovely to use.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Mine is contraversial but it’s AG Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner...


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

chongo said:


> Am glad you said that about Adams I've just got some on the GB:thumb:


You'll love it. I find 30ml in a bucket generates suds galore, it transfers brilliantly onto the car and it's the slickest I have felt when you make contact with the paint.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Bilt Hamber Auto Wash :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

If non ceramic coated cars I use megs shampoo+ very cost effective and I have used for many years, for ceramic coated cars I have found the Carpro Reset had to beat as it rinses so well


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

iCraig said:


> Mine is contraversial but it's AG Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner...


 Its a really great product if you want a very quick and effective wash n wax type product.

Low suds + rinse aids makes for a fast wash. It cleans very well and leaves a bit of a sparkle.

If you want a plain shampoo, then AG's new HD Shampoo is a very luxurious experience and their pure shampoo works well for me also.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

GleemSpray said:


> If you want a plain shampoo, then AG's new HD Shampoo is a very luxurious experience and their pure shampoo works well for me also.


hd shampoo isnt a pure shampoo it has gloss enhancers in it


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Brian1612 said:


> You'll love it. I find 30ml in a bucket generates suds galore, it transfers brilliantly onto the car and it's the slickest I have felt when you make contact with the paint.


i havnt tried 30ml but ive been using 2 us oz as directed by jeff which is like 60ml and works great  and a small bit on the wash pad to turbo charge it as i fill the bucket


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Gyeon Bathe for me , amazing in every field.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

FallenAngel said:


> Gyeon Bathe for me , amazing in every field.


I got some of this recently and it's gone right to the top of my very long list!

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stutopia (Aug 20, 2017)

Bathe+, AMMO Foam Paint Cleanser and Envy's Shampoo are all great in my experience, good cleaners and leave protection alone (or add it with Bathe+).


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> hd shampoo isnt a pure shampoo it has gloss enhancers in it


Im not sure that is correct?

When it launched, AG said it was a pure shampoo and doesn't leave anything behind on the paint.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott_Paterson (Feb 27, 2012)

euge07 said:


> good shampoo but its on the expensive side, is your car ceramic coated?


Definitely worth the price for me i think wasna much dearer than others I've used actually. Erm not ceramic coated atm just carpro essence topped with reload 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

:buffer:


OvEr_KiLL said:


> hd shampoo isnt a pure shampoo it has gloss enhancers in it


 It is a pure shampoo


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

DJ born to be mild 
mac


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

GleemSpray said:


> Im not sure that is correct?
> 
> When it launched, AG said it was a pure shampoo and doesn't leave anything behind on the paint.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


this is what it says '' Luxurious, high foaming shampoo, with an irresistible fragrance. Cleans paintwork leaving a silky smooth, high-gloss finish. '' probably why they also have the new pure shampoo too which doesnt have anything in it
im going to ask autoglym if i has any gloss enhancers in it...


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=389676&page=4
NO GLOSS ENHANCERS


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=389676&page=4


thanx man  whats the difference between this and the pure shampoo?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> thanx man  whats the difference between this and the pure shampoo?


Never used it


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> thanx man  whats the difference between this and the pure shampoo?


Do you like car chem shampoo mate


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i havnt used it


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> i havnt used it


has gloss enhancers in that too


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> thanx man  whats the difference between this and the pure shampoo?


"Pure Shampoo" is the new name for the old confusingly named "BodyWork Shampoo" which sounded too much like "Bodywork Shampoo and Conditioner" (which DOES have gloss enhancers).

As far as i know, Pure Shampoo is exactly the same as the AG trade shampoo.

Having used both, there is a side of me which prefers AG Pure Shampoo to AG HD Shampoo, as it isn't as sudsy and doesn't seem to need as much rinsing away. Its just a bit quicker and easier to use, imo, though HD Shampoo is great on a warm day when you are taking your time.


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

OW Purify is my favourite just now.

Got a bottle of BH Autowash a few months back but I'm not a fan, not much suds at all,cleans well enough though


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm surprised no ones said fairy liquid,it's my favourite by far. It's so good at cleaning and the suds, omg the suds


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

wish wash said:


> I'm surprised no ones said fairy liquid,it's my favourite by far. It's so good at cleaning and the suds, omg the suds


not me mate, it contains gloss enhancers


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Gotta watch them gloss enhancers stripping paint


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Car chem 1900:1. Great value too.


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Lots of great shampoos available to be fair, my favourite 2 would be 
Koch chemie nano magic and autoglym hd.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Have used and liked Meguiars gold and Autoglym bodywork shampoo conditioner, recent favourite is Auto Allure's Luxallure shampoo. Car Chem 1900:1, Adams shampoo and M&K shampoo are on my wish list to try out.


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

That zymol stuff that smelt of banana, haven't used it for a while been trying a few others over the last couple of years, now seems hard to find anywhere.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Currently working through a bottle of bouncers slick mick. Can't fault it at all. Great suds, great cleaning ability, great scent and as the name would suggest, very slick on the panel. Would certainly buy it again, but as I like trying new things. Adams is next on my list


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

My 2 favourite's are Meguiars Shampoo Plus & 50 Cal Tracer :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

sean ryan said:


> My 2 favourite's are Meguiars Shampoo Plus & 50 Cal Tracer :thumb:


Heard about but never tried tracer, it's good is it?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dragstar (Oct 18, 2010)

Zymöl auto wash.


Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## d4dek (Nov 12, 2012)

I have cg maxi suds, car Chem 1900:1,mainze passion,britemax cleanmax,britemax puremax, and gtech gwash. I use all these on my cars coated with CSL and topped with EXO V3, all great shampoos and have no problem with the coating regarding beading and sheeting of water.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

My current selection in order

1. Car Chem 1900:1

Great value quality product.

2. Bouncers Slick Mick

Excellent product but slightly more expensive.

3. Auto Allure Luxallure

Great shampoo at an excellent price.

4. Auto Finesse Lather

Not great. Couldn't recommend. 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Hereisphilly said:


> Heard about but never tried tracer, it's good is it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Very good it glide's across the paint it's very lubey with lot's of suds and it smell's nice :thumb:


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

Is CarPro Reset okay to use on a car that hasn't a ceramic coating? 

I used when I had CQUK on the car and thought it was fantastic, I haven't found anything as slick since. 

Is it too aggressive to use on normal waxes/sealants?


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

I'll go with the Adam's Old Limited Edition Red Bottle. Very good shampoo and the bonus it smells great!

ODK Jet & Mitchell & King Spa are also brilliant!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Heads up on Wax Planets Lava it’s fantastic. 


Gonz.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

RonanF said:


> Is CarPro Reset okay to use on a car that hasn't a ceramic coating?
> 
> I used when I had CQUK on the car and thought it was fantastic, I haven't found anything as slick since.
> 
> Is it too aggressive to use on normal waxes/sealants?


It is ok when diluted 1:1000.


----------



## makelja (May 9, 2011)

Chemical Guys Citrus Wash and Gloss.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Always been a fan of Megs Gold Class. Been using it for years. Recently got some Adams and Bilt Hamber - impressed with both and can see why people rave about them.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

So is there a list somewhere with the Shampo's like Carpro Reset that has nothing left behind? for coatings I have found that to be the best option


----------



## Njs71 (Aug 29, 2017)

My 2 favourites so far are Auto Allure luxallure & BH Auto-wash. 

Both have great cleaning properties, only wish the BH had more suds. Doesn't detract from its performance though.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

mine are 
https://www.bilthamber.com/auto-wash
https://www.britemax-direct.co.uk/britemax-clean-max-473ml-16oz-c2x18195304


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Wondered what everyone likes about BH Autowash?

It cleans ok and is economical but that about it for me


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Soapybubbles said:


> Wondered what everyone likes about BH Autowash?
> 
> It cleans ok and is economical but that about it for me


For me it's the slickness and cleaning ability
Couple it with the price and it's a great product

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## ctr taylor (Jul 23, 2017)

used zymol auto wash .and megs gold. both very good.butdo not stock zymol in halfords any more


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I have more shampoo than Jennifer Anniston, 
Zymöl, Gold Class 
Car Chem join the newsletter save money. Tempted by the HD pure AG, do like my Duet for performance plenty to try.....I am so worth it !

John Tht.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Soapybubbles said:


> Wondered what everyone likes about BH Autowash?
> 
> It cleans ok and is economical but that about it for me


I find its cleaning ability to be very good - on a par with the other two shampoos I've used (CarChem 1900:1 and Gyeon Bathe), it's economical as you mention, it also has rust prevention properties which I like when washing in winter, as you can miss stone chips etc more easily this time of year.


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

In addition to the points steelghost mentions I also find it rinses off extremely cleanly with the mere suggestion of the pressure washer. The beading left on the surface also seems to sheet off better after using it compared to all the other shampoos I've tried.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2017)

I’ve been using DJ B2BM for years, everything else I’ve tried I’ve just not got on with nearly as well. Perhaps I’ve been putting too much in the bucket but even playing with that I’ve always come back to B2BM within half a bottle. 

However.... I’ve just got myself a bottle of OW shampoo and I’m now a changed man!! Love it!! Got another bottle quickly in the clear out sale, but will be trying Adams once these are gone


----------



## David_Melv (May 20, 2015)

I just used Autofinesse lather today for the first time and found it fairly good compared to the likes of the Autoglym shampoo


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Lusso Auto Bathe  is my favourite

Carchem tailor made 1900:1 and Wax addict pure are extremely sudsy and slick. ODK Jet is another very nice shampoo

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

On a more serious note of saying fairy liquid was my fav, bilt hamber is also a go to me. I like the fact it's not as sudsy as I find that's better for my coated car. It also has something in it to reduce water hardness, I know a lot say it isn't sudsy but i do wonder how many are just guessing there dilution when squirting shampoo in.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

My top 3 at the moment.

1) CarPro Reset
2) BH Autowash
3) Obsession wax Purify


----------



## CJohnson (Sep 2, 2014)

my favoriteshave to be Gyeon Bathe, CarPro Reset and Dooka Wash, I've also been lucky enough to have a play around with the new dooka coating shampoo to hit the market soon and it has provided some very promising results !


----------



## Harry_VW (Jul 22, 2017)

I find carpro reset strips my LSP


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

A big thank you to all who responded to the fav car shampoo.


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Have used Meguairs NXT shampoo, Meguiars gold class and Autoglym bodywork+condition but my favourite is currently Britemax cleanmax


----------



## M1UDE (Mar 7, 2017)

Not seen it mentioned but Garry Dean has 2 shampoos currently on offer, and yes they are more costly than most shampoo but both are well worth a look...The Perfect Soap (maintenance) and Evolution Shampoo (protection)

I believe a new lower priced shampoo will be launched next year 

The range can be got from Imran @ In2detailling (forum sponsor)


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

M1UDE said:


> Not seen it mentioned but Garry Dean has 2 shampoos currently on offer, and yes they are more costly than most shampoo but both are well worth a look...The Perfect Soap (maintenance) and Evolution Shampoo (protection)
> 
> I believe a new lower priced shampoo will be launched next year
> 
> The range can be got from Imran @ In2detailling (forum sponsor)


Tried Gary Deans perfect soap.... worst shampoo I've ever tried! No suds, no lubricity literally felt like grit under the pad! Have 98% left in the bottle and haven't touched since!!! Absolute shocker considering how much hype was around it!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I tried a Gary Dean sealant and thought it was very average but over average hype. 

Gonz.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hawkesybaby said:


> Tried Gary Deans perfect soap.... worst shampoo I've ever tried! No suds, no lubricity literally felt like grit under the pad! Have 98% left in the bottle and haven't touched since!!! Absolute shocker considering how much hype was around it!


Quite like it as it goes 

Agree it's not a crazy sudsy shampoo but feel it is quite slick and goes a long way with good cleaning properties.

Get it in the sales thread


----------



## NateQ (May 3, 2015)

Born to be Mild is my fav at the moment


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

That was mine too for a long time, it's very slick. I've switched to Reset at the moment. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## No04BLE (Jun 8, 2014)

Poorboys super slick suds for me. Recommend by polished bliss a few years ago used a few other brands but always revert back to poorboys.


----------



## joeninety (Feb 9, 2017)

Got to agree super slick suds when im doing a full wash and recoating car,but use powermaxed wash and wax for inbetweens.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Mines a toss up between Autoglym Pure Shampoo and Bodywork Shampoo & Conditioner. Between the two of them they cover everything I want from a shampoo. Can't fault either of them, and they're so cheap when bought in 5+ litres


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

great gonzo said:


> I tried a Gary Dean sealant and thought it was very average but over average hype.
> 
> Gonz.


Yup I got a sample of the same sealant looked great but did not last at all.


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

MDC250 said:


> Quite like it as it goes
> 
> Agree it's not a crazy sudsy shampoo but feel it is quite slick and goes a long way with good cleaning properties.
> 
> Get it in the sales thread


I'd rather not spend a fiver to sell it haha! But would get rid!


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)

My top 6 at the moment.
1) Optimum car wash
2) ODK Jet
3) Britemax Pure Max
4) BH Auto wash
5) Car Pro Reset
6) Wolf's Chemicals White Satin


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> hd shampoo isnt a pure shampoo it has gloss enhancers in it


No it doesn't. It does not leave anything else behind on the surface.


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

I have tried, Duragloss 901, that was nice, Dodo BTBM I think it was, and of late Megs W&W and today opened up my bottle of Gold Class.

I do love them smell of Gloss Class, but I don't find either of the Megs shampoo's foam up to much? either with a sponge, or lambs wool mitt.

Now winter months are upon us, I would like something with a good amount of protection in the shampoo, mainly to help protect my alloys, BMW 403's, prone to corrosion!

Luke


----------



## robster84 (May 10, 2011)

Venkman said:


> Wolfs white satin for me. The suds transfer to the paint really well, and rinse off easily. Tried CG glossworks recently, nice finish but dried on the panel really quickly!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I loved Wolf's white satin when it came out. Finished my bottle off and haven't been able to find any in stock anywhere since


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

Bilt hamber has been the best I used, still haven't bought anymore in 5 years though using angelwax and Autosmart autowash which will last me for another 3 years!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I forgot about Optimum car wash,thats one of my favourite shampoo's often overlooked by other shamppos but it's still very good.


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

For me ODK jet, Bouncers slick mick and car chem 1900:1 are my top 3.


----------



## BeadKing13 (Nov 14, 2017)

CG Citrus Wash. That stuff is epic!


----------



## Autoglanz.UK (Sep 16, 2017)

Adams Blue if the sun is out, BH Autowash if car is really dirty and Wax Planet Lava for the rest. All equally good.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)

I am keen to test out my new gyeon bathe essence shampoo...
one small problem here....-10 degrees:wall:


----------

